

[The Record Industry] makes Enron look like amateur hour.. - Xichekolas
http://observer.guardian.co.uk/omm/story/0,,2241544,00.html

======
cstejerean
A long but excellent piece on the history of major record labels which helped
me better understand the music situation today.

